# Roborovski dwarf hamsters



## Alisha evans (Aug 1, 2017)

I have 2 roborovski hamsters and I would like more. Would they fight or is it ok? As they both seem friendly to each other?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it. 

Introducing hamsters to each other is not easy and if they fell out you could have one or more dead, any that are still alive will be injured and will need a vet visit. Keep the two you have and if you want more house that pair in a different cage and never let them mix.


----------



## Clear Sparkle (Sep 24, 2017)

They wouldn't fight they would kill each other


----------

